# Tea!



## StakeEdward (Feb 3, 2011)

Who here loves tea? What's your favorite kind? Do you drink it hot or cold?

My favorite hot tea is chai/masala  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's soo perfect. The stuff at Starbucks (TAZO) is terrible and tastes like black pepper and licorice because of the fennel in it - I hate fennel - but most brands taste much better.

I love iced green tea. I don't think I've actually tried green tea hot.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 3, 2011)

I recently got an order of jasmine tea with flowers.  It's very Chinese - like the kind you get at a Chinese restaurant.  I'm like that right now.  I've tried Tazo when I received a sampler for Christmas.  I tried 1 and threw out all the others. Ugh!  They were disgusting!

I've never tried cold green tea but hot green tea is my bev of choice on saturday mornings brought to me by my DH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikoleta (Feb 4, 2011)

I adore tea! My favorites are green, jasmine, cinnamon and mint of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I use this type of cups:


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I drink it everyday. Love the stuff. I prefer regular black tea, decaf.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 4, 2011)

i like green and white tea the best.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Feb 4, 2011)

I go in and out of tea phases but love Earl Grey &amp; Chamomile. I recently bought Cinnamon tea &amp; love it!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 5, 2011)

I love tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like most kinds, my favourite are black teas of various types though - earl grey, chai, orange pekoe etc. Teas you can mix with milk seem more like a meal or something.. or a treat I guess would be the better word.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I also have a sizeable collection of herbals teas too. Right now my tea shelf has about 15 different kinds of tea on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Feb 14, 2011)

Try the Tazo Zen, it's a blend of verbena and green tea (and other stuff i forgot). It's halfway between a tea and a herbal infusion, it's what i used to take at Starbucks, they changed their brand now and it's awful.

I like blends based on green tea, floral or fruity, i also buy sencha tea at the local japanese grocery store, it's actually cheaper there than in tea stores !

I like a good darjeeling, my english breakfast blend, my Christmas tea which i usually buy with a black tea base. I used to drink only black tea when i was younger, but now my tastes have changed and i favor green tea anytime i can.

I also love white tea, but it's so expensive, the rest is just bai mu tan when you're lucky and added flavors. Yuck !!

I also like a chai tea, i bought a big box at an indian store, saves me the trouble of mixing the spices.

During summer i buy dried fruits mixed in with hibiscus flowers, it's really refreshing. My teas don't taste so well brewed in cold water.

I love tea, the only tea i cannot drink is jasmine, i probably drank too much when i was younger but now it tastes like piss to me.


----------



## llehsal (Feb 14, 2011)

Definitely HOT.  Piping hot actually.  I love mint and lemon teas.  I also like my simple lipton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh and I don't drink it with milk.  My teeth don't appreciate that though.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 14, 2011)

They only have it seasonally, but lord almighty, is it ever good! Last Fall I bought two extra boxes and they only lasted through, till Christmas sadly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tim Horton's Pumpkin Spice tea. Rest of the year: Red Rose tea, with 50/50 to Skim milk &amp; tea, or green tea (no brand preference, providing it's not Starbucks. They might have blended coffee down pat, but the Tazo line of teas - with the exception of the Passionfruit - are absolutely terrible!)


----------



## divadoll (Feb 14, 2011)

Good thing someone else thinks the same about Tazo because it is absolutely disgusting.  I've not tried passionfruit but the mint and the green tea *gag*

 



> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They only have it seasonally, but lord almighty, is it ever good! Last Fall I bought two extra boxes and they only lasted through, till Christmas sadly.
> 
> ...


----------



## katana (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought a mixed package of tazo tea once, and didn;t like any of them.

I love mixed green tea and white tea, greent tea hot or iced, and spiced teas.

i LOVED Timmys pumpkin spice tea and also bought 2 boxes! Celestial teas are really good too. I like the Bengal tea.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm definitely not a fan of Timmys.  I hate standing in line for half an hour for coffee or tea!


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 15, 2011)

> Good thing someone else thinks the same about Tazo because it is absolutely disgusting.Â  I've not tried passionfruit but the mint and the green tea *gag*
> 
> Â


 It's amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Get it iced with lemonade in store though. I'm sure you could also do it at home, if you have more patience then I, but it truly, is the only tea worth drinking at Starbucks, IMHO.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 17, 2011)

I *love *tea! Grew up in a tea-drinking family, so it's almost like an everyday tradition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorites are strawberry black, regular black, earl grey, mint and green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I try to get decaf as much as I can.

I actually drink black, earl grey and mint type teas with a tiny bit of half and half, and while I can't drink tea HOT, I like it as "hot" as my mouth can handle haha

Iced tea is yummy too &lt;3


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh God, anything Teavana puts together I'll drink. It's THAT good... Especially anything with passion fruit in it, Mmmmmm...


----------



## divadoll (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe its good at starbucks but it is really terrible when you get the teabags for home.



> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magosienne (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i've just learned i'm allergic to coffee, thank goodness i have a good stock of teas. Guess i'll have to get used to Starbucks' not so good teas.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I love oregon chai tea. It's sold in concentrated cartons, and you just mix with milk half/half. I drink this when I can as a coffee alternative. Other than that, I brew green tea sometimes. I don't even have a coffeemaker anymore.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jan 14, 2012)

My favorites are mint tea, green tea and chai!

I usually just brew green tea and add some mint from my garden. My friend brought me a stalk from his garden to plant (his seeds are from Morocco!) and it is the most delicious and strong mint I have ever tasted! 

Chai is great and really easy to make at home.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 14, 2012)

Tea is awesome! No one in my family drank coffee growing up, only tea. Luckily my husband and his family are Dutch, so there's always lots of tea around to drink when we visit!

I actually like the Tazo tea bags I've tried, but I've only tried Wild Sweet Orange, Black, and Passionfruit. I also like Teavana, but holy crap! That stuff is expensive. I bought a very small amount of two kinds of tea (along with the canisters to hold it) for about $70, and the guy was like, "You know, this is only going to last you for two weeks, right?" I was like, uhhh...nope. It'll last awhile, lol! Especially for that price. 

One of my absolute favorite teas is Hot Cinnamon Sunset by Harney and Sons. Delish!

Also, if anyone lives in the Houston area, they should check out a little place called The British Isles over in Rice Village. It's run by a couple of British ex-pats, and they have all kinds of awesome teas and little treats!


----------



## Rachel_ (Feb 19, 2012)

Living in southern Mississippi, pretty much everyone here drinks sweet tea. I personally don't like it too much because it's always too sweet. I love the taste of unsweet tea, though. I like the bitterness.


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 19, 2012)

I *Love *tea!

Right now, I'm really into genmai cha.  I can't stand fruity teas though.


----------



## z-esty (Nov 13, 2012)

I love hibiscus tea! I always order Strawberry Hibiscus Tea @7leaves cafe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ledfordica (Jan 31, 2013)

I love Mate'!

In my tea cupboard right now I have:

Javavana Mate', My Morning Mate', Samurai Chai Mate', and Mate'vana.


----------



## Argan (Feb 1, 2013)

Hot green tea is my favorite.


----------



## laelene (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Argan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hot green tea is my favorite.


Ditto! Right now I'm enjoying Rishi's Jade Cloud organic green tea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tend to like my hot teas plain and my cold teas sweetened... not sure why.  When it comes to iced tea, I'm a sucker for Inko's Blueberry White Tea and White Peach White Tea.  Just enough sweetness without being overpowering!


----------



## SuzB (Jul 30, 2014)

It would be difficult for me to love tea more!  I even grow special herbs in my garden so I can make them into tea.  In particular, I love Anise Hyssop and Lemon Balm.  As for black tea, I love Assam, it's really smooth.  Any green or white tea that is not bitter is OK with me too.  All in all, I love tea!!


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't tried very many teas, but I'm looking for one that I might like.  I like stuff that tastes sweet or fruity, but I don't really want to be adding a bunch of sugar to make it palatable.  Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 25, 2014)

I looooove tea! My favourite are herbal teas, chai and random T2 creations (oh soooo delish!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theresa J. Ginter (Aug 15, 2019)

Green tea with sausep. Not hot, not cold, but warm. Sugarless.)))


----------



## Ester Virga (Sep 4, 2019)

I love tea but few weeks, I am not getting my favorite tea don't know why. Maybe tea leaf is not good or something else.


----------

